# Pacers eye Paul George return this season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> INDIANAPOLIS -- Indiana Pacers president Larry Bird hopes Paul George can return to the game this season after breaking his leg in a gruesome accident last summer -- perhaps as soon as next month.
> 
> Bird told reporters Tuesday that if George is cleared by doctors and ready to play, he would like to see the two-time All-Star compete.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...nt-larry-bird-hopes-paul-george-return-season


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Supposedly mid march. I don't like it. 

If that's the case and we're going to try to make the playoffs, may as well trade the pick for Dragic at this point and run 2 guards in Hill and Dragic and hope bringing back George is enough to go on another run.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I like it. If he's ready, he plays. DOn't be like D Rose


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ATLien said:


> I like it. If he's ready, he plays. DOn't be like D Rose


I agree don't be like D Rose. But the Bulls were still a solid playoff team that year. The Pacers just a couple weeks ago looked poised at a top 5 pick.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Paul George targeting March return
*


> Paul George spent time Friday afternoon taking care of business in New York City, but getting back on the court was on his mind.
> 
> "There's no exact timetable for my return," George told ESPN.com from Jay Z's 40/40 Club, where he had a public design session with New Era Cap to finalize his new logo and work on a collection of hats for the company. "I have targeted March 1 as the date that I would go 100 percent in practice, and if everything felt good, I'd give myself another two weeks to get in shape to play in a game."
> 
> ...






> Paul George's new "PG-13" logo was finalized Friday.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579045926817382401


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579045926817382401


Well I sure as hell hope it's true. Sitting where we are now we may as well make a playoff push.


----------

